# Keyboard controller



## BVMusic (Apr 27, 2021)

Need recommendations please for a not to pricey midi controller 49 keys or more, where I can assign different midi channels on my midi keyboard to play more than one different sound at the same time. But 2 will be o.k as well, for lower octave and the higher octave. Thanks a lot - BRIAN


----------



## bill5 (Apr 27, 2021)

If you search on the site, there are several (at least) threads discussing controllers that should help. I'm window shopping myself and my current front-runner is the Nektar Impact GX61 (about $125 as I recall). They also have two more expensive 88 key models around $320 (one has aftertouch).


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 27, 2021)

I'd recommend M-Audio's latest Oxygen iteration - The Oxygen Pro 49 (or 61/88 key options). Decent price and the faders are in an appropriate position for virtual instruments.






Oxygen Pro 49 | M-Audio


Genre defining 49-key USB powered MIDI controller. Open up worlds of creativity and bring your production ideas to life more seamless than ever before.




www.m-audio.com


----------



## BVMusic (Apr 27, 2021)

bill5 said:


> If you search on the site, there are several (at least) threads discussing controllers that should help. I'm window shopping myself and my current front-runner is the Nektar Impact GX61 (about $125 as I recall). They also have two more expensive 88 key models around $320 (one has aftertouch).


No aftertouch tough! But good price indeed for 95dollars from Thomann USA


----------



## BVMusic (Apr 27, 2021)

BradHoyt said:


> I'd recommend M-Audio's latest Oxygen iteration - The Oxygen Pro 49 (or 61/88 key options). Decent price and the faders are in an appropriate position for virtual instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I bookmarked it in fact. Can you tell me if I can split the keyboard into different midi channels , so I can play for example 2 , at least, different sounds , lower and upper octave? And if it has a transpose key so I can go furthur down or furthur up the octave in realtime. Thanks - Brian


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

I would recommend to consider Komplete Kontrol A49 beside being great Keyboard controller with good touch it bundled with very worth NI libraries.
so its worth investment 

​


----------



## BVMusic (Apr 28, 2021)

Karljazz said:


> I would recommend to consider Komplete Kontrol A49 beside being great Keyboard controller with good touch it bundled with very worth NI libraries.
> so its worth investment
> 
> ​


Just checked it out and it is lovely, but there seems to be no velocity settings, and aftertouch would be nice to have, since many of my zebra sounds if not all react to aftertouch


----------



## Karljazz (May 1, 2021)

BVMusic said:


> Just checked it out and it is lovely, but there seems to be no velocity settings, and aftertouch would be nice to have, since many of my zebra sounds if not all react to aftertouch


yes, it's a pity that no velocity settings and aftertouch. 
did you find any other alternatives?


----------



## synthesizerwriter (May 1, 2021)

Here's a database of master keyboards compiled from VI-Control Forum member posts:

https://airtable.com/shreSrvTGtmYttwET

As always, it needs updating... (And it is a bit biased towards weighted keyboards...)


----------



## BVMusic (May 3, 2021)

Karljazz said:


> yes, it's a pity that no velocity settings and aftertouch.
> did you find any other alternatives?


Not yet, sticking with my keystep and keeping my JP8000 nearby!


----------

